# Warm up Regulator (CPR) fitment



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 1984 VW Rabbit convertible Wolfsburg. I have had issues with warming up, and am replacing much of the rest of the fuel system, so I am buying a new Warm up Regulator. I have a brand new Bosch model, stamped 438 140 011. Alternative part # is 063 133 403. Will this model work on my car? There is a CIS parts diagram in the CIS documents thread here http://home.comcast.net/~Southcross2/VW/Vortex/Rabbit_Golf_Scirocco_CIS-Basic.pdf (#21) that uses those numbers, but it is for an older Rabbit. Do warm up regulators differ much? The part I quoted appears to be for California models. Is that for emissions control? Does it run lean? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

It will be just fine. In fact it is the correct one for that car. Yes the vary some but much of the differences are due to elevation adjustment functions, mounting differences, vent/vacuum connections and enrichment functions. Some difference in pressure is required for different engines, like number of cylinders or air funnel shape, but they can be adjusted if need be. Anyhow that one is right for you.


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for your help! There is some conflicting information about this where I have been reading, or just a lack of specifics, like "76-84 VW various models". Model 438 140 026 fits all VW 76-84, but has a breather port on the front mine does not have. This NOS German unit cost me 75 bucks, I can't find a rebuilt for less than 250! Also fits on the Porsche 924... 
Here is a picture of the one on the car...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Rabbitissimo said:


> Thanks for your help! There is some conflicting information about this where I have been reading, or just a lack of specifics, like "76-84 VW various models". Model 438 140 026 fits all VW 76-84, but has a breather port on the front mine does not have. This NOS German unit cost me 75 bucks, I can't find a rebuilt for less than 250! Also fits on the Porsche 924...
> Here is a picture of the one on the car...


porsche 924 had a 2.0 audi engine with CIS just like a vw engine would have.


----------

